# removing 6.5 litre emlems from fenders



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the fenders off the car, I see a small metal piece on the part that goes through the fender. I can see that's what holds it on, but I'm not sure how to take that off.
Any help would be great.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

pbertrand65GTO said:


> I have the fenders off the car, I see a small metal piece on the part that goes through the fender. I can see that's what holds it on, but I'm not sure how to take that off.
> Any help would be great.
> Thanks,
> Paul


mine has pushin clips. the emblem just pushes into two little round clips. should push out with a little careful force


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

never mind, I got them off.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks Free...
I saw your post after my second one.
I appreciate your response.
Paul


----------

